
Windows Server Containers Finally Arrive on Microsoft's Azure Kubernetes Service - GordonS
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/29/windows_server_containers_azure_kubernetes/
======
GordonS
Despite working in the enterprise world as a consultant, I've yet to even see
Windows containers in the wild, in the data center or the cloud.

I think it says something about Windows' position in the cloud market, when
even Microsoft take a Linux-first approach.

